
Ask HN: How can you tell fear from useful gut feeling? - topoftheforts
This is a broad question, but I&#x27;ll give you an example based on my situation:
I&#x27;m working with a client as IT&#x2F;marketing consultant. 
I&#x27;ve had a strange feeling about it since day one, but it&#x27;s my main source of revenue and I ignored it.<p>In this project I&#x27;m also stretching my capabilities - I&#x27;m doing some things I&#x27;ve never done before, I want to grow as a professional so I thought the gut feeling was just fear of getting out of my comfort zone.<p>Now I&#x27;m torn: the strange feeling is growing by the day, and I&#x27;m not sure whether it&#x27;s because I don&#x27;t know whether I can deliver on some objectives or because I don&#x27;t like my relationship with the client.<p>Do you have any key questions you ask yourself in this case? Any useful advice?
Thanks.
======
Nomentatus
Great Question. "Experience." Sorry, but that's the answer because intuition
is based on accumulated experience. So if you don't yet have the experience,
particularly in a given field or with a given personality type the best you
can do is try to bring in someone with far more expertise/experience, briefly,
to get their "gut check" on the situation.

